# Salmon Run Start?



## AMA732 (Apr 11, 2002)

Hello,

I will be all along the northern shores of the upper peninsula next week and wanted to know if I should take my salmon fishing gear along on my family vacation. We are going to be sightseeing at a lot of waterfalls and tribs feeding into lake Superior. I normally only fish the lower peninsula, so i have no idea if the salmon run in any decent #'s in any tribs feeding into Lake Superior or not and if they do, is it too early for any decent #'s in the rivers next week? I am not asking for names of rivers, but only to know if it would be worth my time to scout for some salmon next week.

Thanks,

AMA732MX


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

Normally the general rule is when the leaves fall, normally last week of september/first week of october. And to say the least the run is pretty sporadic in most rivers since there is not very much stocking on the north shore.

It been pretty cool latley so i guess there is always a chance you can find a few, but not very likley.


----------



## AMA732 (Apr 11, 2002)

Ace,

Thanks for the reply. I thought that the Salmon and Steelhead runs started earlier up their in fall and later in the spring than the lower peninsula? By the end of september the fish are in thick in most of the LP rivers. Do you fish the UP often?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

me and ace are both students in Marquette and we do fish a lot. The steel run much later in the spring but the salmon seem to run later, believe it or not, in the lake superior trips. I dint see a single salmon untill late september last year and early october is when i saw the most. The runs are pretty lousy up there and the fish are a lot smaller then the LP rivers.


----------



## AMA732 (Apr 11, 2002)

Pikedevil & ACE,

Thanks for the replies guys. It sounds like I might as well wait a few more weeks and try to hit a few down here. 

Pat


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

pikedevil said:


> The runs are pretty lousy up there and the fish are a lot smaller then the LP rivers.


AMA....Not sure if this is referring to norther shore and west U.P., but if your not far from the Soo, thats the place to go! I go there every year and fish along the rail at the Power house right in town. There's lots of kings there and should be showing up around now. Their won't be alot now, but they'll be silver! I fish there well after dark and into morning using glow in the dark KO wobblers and cleos. Use camera flash to glow them, this works great. Usually go from labor day on, and have never fished a night off that rail and been skunked!! Middle to late sept. can produce limits often. Most of the fish seem to average around 12 to 14lbs. but many caught around 20. And I've seen 30 pounders caught there also. Great place to park and fish. Only have to walk 20 feet from car


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey ralph is it normally pretty crowded? Never been over there to fish but might make a day trip out there a couple times this year.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

sent you a PM.


----------

